# Trumbull



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

View attachment 3804

View attachment 3805

View attachment 3806

View attachment 3807

View attachment 3808

First time at Trumbull. Easy to get to and was quite impressed with the whole place.
Only stayed about an hour and a half cause the girlfriend was complaining of the heat.


----------



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

View attachment 3810

View attachment 3811

View attachment 3812

View attachment 3813

View attachment 3814


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice pics, that's another place that's on my hit list...


----------



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice pics, that's another place that's on my hit list...



I have more pix but the comp says i ran out of space.
Pic 4 on the second set was a bunch of rocks and logs someone put up to stop people from hitting a big jump off the lader in pic 3. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 12, 2010)

can't see.. keep getting - 





> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice pics, that's another place that's on my hit list...



shamefully i haven't riden this year but if you come to trumbull let me know. i'll join you and i know the place well enough to get home when you leave me in the dust.


----------



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> can't see.. keep getting -



I messed it up and am going to try and reload them


----------



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

repost


----------



## thorski (Jul 12, 2010)

Part two again


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 12, 2010)

nice.,. i'm feeling pathetic that i have a cool place like that minutes from my house yet i don't go riding there.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Man, that place looks cool! Thanks for posting.


----------

